# 2.0 Supercharger Visual Thread



## EuroTrashin (Jan 22, 2008)

Let me see your as the title says: "2.0 Supercharger", I need to run some ideas on cleaning my bay up, maybe creating my own engine cover that hides some of the ugly parts of the engine, but brings out the chargers...
Here is mine for now, had one day of work on it so far.... But I would like to make it much better... I know, hoses are a mess, still need to fix some vacuum leaks.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

This doesn't help you because I have a MKIII but here it is anyway:


----------



## EuroTrashin (Jan 22, 2008)

Actually it does help, as I am running a MkIII Supercharger on mine. Like I had to use a MkIII lower intake manifold, so I got to figure out how I can do my engine cover and all the accessories that attach to the old one fit on new one, lol.


----------



## EuroTrashin (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's the clamp idea I took from *Fast VW*, thanks buddy. 
I need to do a lot more work tho.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

:thumb:


----------



## EuroTrashin (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a question, do you have a boost gauge hooked up to yours?
I can't figure out where to hook it up.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

Yes I do. Use a t-fitting in the vacuum line that runs to the fuel pressure regulator.


----------



## EuroTrashin (Jan 22, 2008)

Hmm, so don't hook it up to the bypass valve?
Hooked up to the fuel press regulator, but all I got was vac instead of pressure.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

Is the vacuum line that goes to the fuel pressure regulator hooked up to the nipple onthe side of the supercharger? It look like it is in your first picture. If it is then it will read boost when you are at WOT or close to it. Here is mine, you can see the T-fitting:


----------



## EuroTrashin (Jan 22, 2008)

oh word, yeah it seems like it's done the same way as 1.8T's. but even revin it up it just caused more VAC than pressure...
ok, i'll get a new fuel press reg line, mines is getting little messed up, and i'll tap into it. yeah, i got the exact same SC as 
you have, so I have to work off of what i can get from the new forums.. thanks for your help. 
like i'm trying to figure out what my boost is at, because i'm running a 2.4 pulley, and it's so horrible right now, lol.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

If you are just sitting still reving the engine it will not make boost, then engine must be under load (i.e. driving). The MKIVs (manual tensioner) are more prone to the belt slipping than the MKIIIs (automatic tensioner) with smaller pullies. I can tell from the double sided belt that you have the "stock" supercharger belt. The belt is more than likely slipping.

With the 2.4" pulley and stock fuel injectors you are going to be running very lean and you should also be running water injection to prevent detonation. You are probably experiencing A LOT of timing pull.


----------



## EuroTrashin (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, I'm getting misfires like crazy, and it's constantly boosting when driving, lol. I ordered the stock 2.8" pulley just to get it working to where it's supposed to be at.
Oh, and mkIV's need the double-sided belts, plus the injectors are way shorter than the mkIII whitch I had to modify the fuel rail bracket to fit lower, except the fuel injection air assist hoses seam to have some small leaks in them as well. My engine is a mess, but it'll be fixed as fast as i can figure it out.


----------



## EuroTrashin (Jan 22, 2008)

You can see the alternator pulley is grooved, and so is the one below, so you need a double-sided belt.









And then this is the no-name puley on mine.
Oh, and the pulley has no grooves whatsoever... 









And finaly a non cel-phone camera picture.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

EuroTrashin said:


> And then this is the no-name pulley on mine.
> Oh, and the pulley has no grooves whatsoever...


There is your problem. You have grooved belt running on a smooth pulley, it gets no traction, if you will. You NEED a grooved pulley on there.


----------



## 01golfgls (Oct 25, 2009)

whats all in the kit that you need? i wanna get the super charger but i'd rather piece the kit together myself then buying it for the one big price.


----------

